# I have a brother



## Jamie714 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mommy finally had her baby last week. I was so excited and still am. She says he's my little brother. I keep trying to climb his cage to see him. Sometimes he gets loud and annoying but I think I like him.
Mommy still can't play. They had to give her operation to get the baby out. But she says soon she can play like we used to.
I also like to take the diapers from the trash can. I don't know why they don't like it when I do.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 16, 2015)

Your poor mummers.

Trix here-

It's tough when your Mummers can't play. That is why your Daddy needs to play with you. Daddy Dumpy plays with me all the time.

Good luck with your brother.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Apebull (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrads on habing a baby brother. I hope yur mommy can play soon and yur brother can play too.


----------



## fluffybuns (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't take dem durty dipers outta tha garbage can! I know dey look fun but they are full of stuff you don't want any part of, trust me in dis.
It's better to go for those fizzy drink bottles, dey are more fun too toss around and sometimes dat sweet stuff is still inside....mmm my mummy loses her head when she catches me in the fizzy drink....silly hoomins.
-Melvin


----------

